# No trapping in Colorado?



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I just got on trapperman and someone said you couldnt trap in colorado... so in that case if i move out there i will have traps for sale ... i have to do it big this year i guess... but dang that is depressing... guess yjats more for me to hunt...


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

To many Kalifornians have moved there in the last ten years. Turning into the left coast minus the ocean. :tdo12:

Griff


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Colorado's trapping regs are very complicated. Your best bet is to go to their website and read them for yourself. You do have a law degree, right?

As an example, here's an important notice from the Colorado Dept. of Wildlife"


*Important Notice for Trappers* The Wildlife Commission passed regulations in July 2006 adding mink and pine marten to the list of furbearers, which may be live trapped. The legality of the mink and pine marten recreational trapping regulations was challenged in a sub







sequent lawsuit. The District Court entered a stay on January 5th, 2007, nullifying the regulations permitting recreational trapping adopted by the Wildlife Commission. This means recreational trapping of mink and pine marten is not legal and will not be legal unless this stay is reversed by the court following resolution of the court case. 


Mink or marten caught accidentally while trapping for other species must be released immediately. The court order does not prohibit all take of mink or pine marten, only recreational take with live traps. Mink and pine marten can still be taken with all lawful manners of take in damage situations where and when authorized by the Division of Wildlife pursuant to Amendment 14. Other lawful manners of take (specifically rifle, handgun, shotgun and handheld bows and crossbows) listed in Regulation No. 302.E for recreational purposes are also still permitted."

So you can shoot a mink with a shotgun or a crossbow, but you can't take one in a 120 or even a box trap. I guess there were more people affected by the "Rocky Mountain High" than just John Denver!

Good luck!

John


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha law degree? nope... criminal justice degree yes.... haha thats about the same right? haha not so much... but yeah thats what i am saying... that is rediculous, here i am getting into trapping more and more each year to move out to colorado where ill have to stick to mouse traps and fly strips in the garage for excitement..... or maybe a 12 pack and a bug zapper.... how depressing....

i would give my traps away but i will probably need all the money i can get before i move.. prolly could give the rat and mink traps away unless the guy that gave me those wants them back of course, but i just bought my fox/coyote and **** traps within the last 2 years....

i guess we will see how things go...... just when you think things arent so great in michigan i get news like this.....

like i said at least i like calling i guess


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Than you have more than enough training to be one of the people involved in fighting to change those laws when you get out there. Don't give in to that sort of crap-fight it!!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I think fly strips have been outlawed-too cruel.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hmmmm yeah i could see that.... guess ill just stick to the bug zapper..... Linda you have a good point but maybe ill wait until after i get my job for sure.... so hopefully someone pipes up before that


----------



## muckamuck4 (Sep 15, 2006)

stop being a :gaga: and move to Arizona! Your best friend lives there, there are a ton of jobs, and i know where the yotes are...o, did i mention you can trap here


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Muck,

Aren't there some sort of public land restrictions on trapping in AZ? Seems I remember reading somewhere that trapping is banned on the publically-owned land and land the Feds own makes up 85% of the state or some such stuff. I know the AzTA was working on it, but I didn't hear that they'd made any successes yet.

Please let us know!

John


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Beaverhunter you are correct... he is just trying to convince me because he was my OLD trapping partner, he tried explaining what you were just saying to me the other day so sounds like nothing has changed yet.


----------



## muckamuck4 (Sep 15, 2006)

Ya beaver, there's no trapping on state, BML, Federal, or reservation land out here. Just tryin to get him to move out here, so i'll tell him what ever he wants to hear.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Muck,

So what you're telling us is: 

You can trap _your _backyard, your _friend's_ backyard, and if you can convince Hunterhawk to move out there, you're trapline will increase in size by another 50%, right? 

It's amazing something like that could get voted in in Arizona! Don't you hate Anti's? Who would have thought there'd be such a large proportion of knuckleheads in a state that used to be part of the Old West? Might as well be Arizona County, California! 

Good luck, Muck- and the AzTA!

John


----------

